# # HP SEars Table saw 137.248880



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

This saw is about 10 years old and used very little. Now that I have gotten in to woodworking and no a little more about the table saw I would not chose this one . However I am curious as to the 3 hp rating as this seems to be only on the higher end saws today. Is the stated rating on this saw overly stated or why are todays saws using less HP?


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Thsi saw says 3.0 hp on the front label. I miss typed on the subject headline.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It appears from your information that this is a low end*

aluminum top, built in brush type motor, which are usually over rated in HP, stated as "developed horspower" ... not true rated HP as an Induction Motor. So, it's misleading. No, you would not want to use this for fine funriture and precision cuts. Although with a good blade and no run out on the motor, a fence that is stable and properly set up you can get by until the real thing comes along. I recently put a $30.00 Freud Diablo, 10" 40 Tooth, blade on my Craftsman TS and was very pleased with the smoothness of cut and the precision. I did some straight line ripping for glue joints and they were perfect. Maybe I just lucked out. :blink: bill


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Yeah Bill, it has an aluminum top that has the oddball size and funny tabs on the miter slot. ( I cut the tabs off and made me some red oak runners for a crosscut slet and made a wooden zero insert and bought a TS 2000 blade for it. All in an effort to get be safer and get buy with it as I still have some other tools that I do not have yet. The manual does state 3.0 ( max. developed) so it sounds like you have the saw pegged . It has the motor mounted underneath ( I don't know enough about the motor to be specific), and a dust bag underneath as well. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## FarmForest (Jul 26, 2011)

There is not a sealed brush motor on this model. It is a direct blade drive style with easily replaced brushes. Most of the newer saws have belt driven blades and use pulley sizes to increase torque. This decreases blade speed, but allows for lower power motors to make heavier cuts.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A number of years ago Sears had some horses bred, that were 1/4 the size of a normal horse. These are the horses they use to rate their saws lol.

I have a Ryobi $100 direct drive ts, that is a real screamer. With a good blade, it cuts wood, if you get the fence set right. Of course it also has the undersize miter slots. 

I bought it at a yard sale for $10 or $15. I use it at the rental, when I need to cut wood for a repair. Mainly for cutting alum frames for screens.
When I get back to my shop, I hug my Unisaur.

If you put a good blade on it you can use it , and when you get a real ts, keep the blade for that saw.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe that is the max HP that motor will generate. Although, it only generates that much HP for a mili-second at start-up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*old thread*

frostr2001 he's gone and FarmForest one post and he's gone! :boat:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> ................
> 
> Farm Forest....Last post by frostr2001 was in 2009 FYI He's gone! :boat:


Yet another example of why posts should be locked after a certain amount of time. You all can debate what the amound of time should be.


----------

